# Film School 2023 - Where's everyone applying to and why?



## Chris W

It's that time of the year again and film school applications are due in the fall. I believe November 1st is the first due date from UCLA but they haven't confirmed yet.

We're doing a series of "How to Apply to to..." articles and the first one was AFI:














 American Film Institute: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What to Expect as an AFI Fellow


					For more than 50 years, the American Film Institute conservatory has elevated the art of cinema and helped film school students lay the groundwork for lifelong film careers. FilmSchool.org awarded AFI Best West Coast Film School in 2022, and in 2021, The Hollywood Reporter named AFI no. 2 on its...
				


Alexa P.
Aug 7, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School






We're doing NYU next.

Where's everyone applying to and why? First time around or are you reapplying?

Good luck!


----------



## Chrislena

Hello! I want to apply for a MA film directing in the UK the next year but I don't know how good some of these schools are. 
Here are my options:

* Goldsmiths University - I found comments that is a good school, so until now it's the first on my list.
* Napier Edinburgh university - I read that is a good school for a BA in film, but I'm not so sure about a MA.
* University of south wales - I read that this university has connections with the film industry in Wales, it also has a production company but I haven't found any comments about this school here, also the USW isn't on the filmschool.org school list.

So, if anyone knows or have been studied in one of these schools I will appreciate it if you could tell me about your experience. Thanks!


----------



## Chris W

We're trying to get interviews with more UK film school admissions departments. Hopefully we can get more soon.

I know there's been a bunch of people who've applied to Goldsmiths on this site in the past.



Chrislena said:


> also the USW isn't on the filmschool.org school list.


Do you mean in the application database or the film school database? It's pretty easy to add it to the film school database. There's a button to add film school at the top. 






						Film School Reviews & Acceptance Statistics
					

Reviews and acceptance rates for top Film Schools by film students at USC, Chapman, AFI, NYU, Columbia, and more.... Acceptance rates and minimum GPAs for the best film schools are calculated from the applications in our film school application database.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						United Kingdom
					

Film Schools with MA, MFA, or Ph.D. programs in the United Kingdom



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## notaprincess

Hey everyone! I'm applying to screenwriting MFA programs this fall for the first time. I plan on applying to NYU, Columbia, USC, UCLA, LMU, and UT Austin/Michener Center. I've been lurking on the site since last year to get an idea of what to expect and to start preparing but now it feels like it's rapidly approaching and I still have a lot to do! The stress has already begun! 

I'm excited to meet some other people who are applying this year!!


----------



## teyyana

Hi! I'm applying to MFA production programs at USC (applied for Spring 2023), NYU and Columbia in the fall

I'm international and I don't have any professional background in filmmaking at all. I'm an architect but my work revolves around photography & videography besides designing, so this is quite frightening to me. The material that's stressing me out the most is the screenplay. I'm confident with building the visuals around my story, as it's basically what I do on a daily basis, but I feel like my dialogue needs a lot of polishing. I regularly watch youtube videos about screenwriting, I even subscribe to Masterclass only to have access to Aaron Sorkin's screenwriting masterclass lol (I'll watch Scorsese, Lynch, and other filmmakers' parts next)

Dumb question: does USC SCA accept deferral? I applied for the Spring to not get hammered with 3 applications at the same time, but my scholarship allows me to start the study in Fall 2023


----------



## Chris W

teyyana said:


> Dumb question: does USC SCA accept deferral?


Not a dumb question but I'm pretty sure most programs don't. Some did during COVID though. They might though so you can always call and ask. It can't hurt. Let us know what they say.


----------



## r_film

I am thinking of applying to USC, UCLA, & LMU . I'm just wondering if anyone knows if these schools go off a rolling admissions. Does it matter when I apply to the schools?


----------



## Chris W

r_film said:


> I am thinking of applying to USC, UCLA, & LMU . I'm just wondering if anyone knows if these schools go off a rolling admissions. Does it matter when I apply to the schools?


They do not have rolling admissions. It doesn't matter when you apply as long as it's before the deadline. I don't believe programs look at applications until after the deadline passes.

Deadlines for last year are below:














 Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023)


					Wondering when you need to get that film school application in? Below is a list of all current graduate film school deadlines as of September 2022.

Be sure to log your application with our Application Database after you've applied so we can improve our acceptance statistics for each film...
				


Chris W
Sep 13, 2016
Comments: 4
Category: Applying to Film School






I'll update it for this year once UCLA and others update their admissions pages.


----------



## r_film

Chris W said:


> They do not have rolling admissions. It doesn't matter when you apply as long as it's before the deadline. I don't believe programs look at applications until after the deadline passes.
> 
> Deadlines for last year are below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023)
> 
> 
> Wondering when you need to get that film school application in? Below is a list of all current graduate film school deadlines as of September 2022.
> 
> Be sure to log your application with our Application Database after you've applied so we can improve our acceptance statistics for each film...
> 
> 
> 
> Chris W
> Sep 13, 2016
> Comments: 4
> Category: Applying to Film School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update it for this year once UCLA and others update their admissions pages.


Thank you!


----------



## soniafh

Hi everyone! I’m a lawyer so I have no formal filmmaking experience. I’ve been doing some passion projects and basically self-teaching myself, but I feel my portfolio/application is going to be much weaker compared to people with a film background 😰. I’m interested in directing and producing and looking into applying to AFI, UCLA, NYU (dream school but aware my chances are slim) and then more affordable schools such as Brooklyn (Feirstein) and Stony Brook. Additionally, the price for attending these schools kind of scares me (I’m an international) so I was wondering how other people feel about taking loans of sometimes 100K or above to attend film school?


----------



## Chris W

soniafh said:


> Hi everyone! I’m a lawyer so I have no formal filmmaking experience.


This isn't a problem and may even be a plus for some programs. Most programs are just looking for storytellers and those with a creative spark.

If you look at our acceptance statistics for the programs on our site the additional statistics for Supporting Members lists all the undergrad majors and filmmaking experience of accepted applicants. (Here's AFI's Acceptance Statistics  for example) You can see that the undergrad majors are diverse and some have limited experience. There are even some accepted to USC with zero experience.

See our interview with AFI's admissions department as well for more info.














 How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


					Ask anyone about where to go to film school, and you’re bound to hear the American Film Institute Conservatory. First established in 1967, AFI is world renowned for producing pioneers and trailblazers in the film industry. In 2020, the Hollywood Reporter ranked AFI as the top film school in...
				


Alexa P.
Apr 7, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Reviews: 1
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews









soniafh said:


> Additionally, the price for attending these schools kind of scares me (I’m an international) so I was wondering how other people feel about taking loans of sometimes 100K or above to attend film school?


Yes it can get expensive. Our admission statistics pages also have scholarship awarded data in the extra Supporting Member section. We have an article on financial aid but I think it's more geared to US applicants.














 How to Save Thousands on Your Film School Degree


					If you're trying to decide on whether or not to go to film school, especially for a master's degree, affordability likely plays a major role. The high cost and less predictable ROI on a film degree makes some aspiring students nervous to apply. Take the Wall Street Journal's recent report that...
				


Alexa P.
Aug 3, 2021
Category: Financing Film School


----------



## notaprincess

soniafh said:


> Hi everyone! I’m a lawyer so I have no formal filmmaking experience. I’ve been doing some passion projects and basically self-teaching myself, but I feel my portfolio/application is going to be much weaker compared to people with a film background 😰.


Hey there! I have no formal film experience either and am totally self-taught, which makes me pretty nervous, too. But as Chris pointed out, it doesn't matter as much as we think. NYU is my dream school as well (for screenwriting), so here's to both of us getting in! NYU was actually my dream school for undergrad and I didn't get in...so I'm afraid to put all my eggs in that basket again but we will see!


----------



## Chris W

Catano said:


> NYU is my dream school as well (for screenwriting)


A decent amount of NYU Dramatic Writing accepted applicants have either limited or no film experience according to our extra Supporting Member statistics:






						Admissions Statistics for NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				




There's a lot of awesome data on those pages for Supporting Members.


----------



## teyyana

soniafh said:


> Hi everyone! I’m a lawyer so I have no formal filmmaking experience. I’ve been doing some passion projects and basically self-teaching myself, but I feel my portfolio/application is going to be much weaker compared to people with a film background 😰. I’m interested in directing and producing and looking into applying to AFI, UCLA, NYU (dream school but aware my chances are slim) and then more affordable schools such as Brooklyn (Feirstein) and Stony Brook. Additionally, the price for attending these schools kind of scares me (I’m an international) so I was wondering how other people feel about taking loans of sometimes 100K or above to attend film school?





Catano said:


> Hey there! I have no formal film experience either and am totally self-taught, which makes me pretty nervous, too. But as Chris pointed out, it doesn't matter as much as we think. NYU is my dream school as well (for screenwriting), so here's to both of us getting in! NYU was actually my dream school for undergrad and I didn't get in...so I'm afraid to put all my eggs in that basket again but we will see!


No film experience and dreaming of NYU, count me in! 😅
Let's hope NYU admission team doesn't see this post, I don't wanna scare them with the idea of zero-experience applicants are flocking to them hahahahaha


----------



## LingYD

Hey everyone. Lingyan here. I'm applying to NYU, AFI, Columbia, Chapman screenwriting programs. Limited film experience (with a minor)& international. Please message me if you want to get in touch and stress over the next few months together. 

Also a general question, typically when should we start applying for scholarships? Along with the application or after? (Some of the school application portals are still closed and the info online are confusing:/


----------



## Chris W

When everyone gets a chance please start individual threads for each program like last year if there isn't one already.

I believe AFI is the only US program with a 2023 thread so far.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W

We just posted an _extremely in depth_ deep dive into how to apply to NYU Tisch film school for 2023 entry.














 NYU Tisch: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an NYU Film Student


					As a highly ranked East Coast film school, the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film & Television at NYU Tisch School of the Arts gives filmmakers the chance to turn some of the most iconic locations in America into low-budget film sets.

In 2022, FilmSchool.org named NYU Tisch the Best East Coast...
				


Alexa P.
Aug 26, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School






I hope it helps people!

If you enjoy articles like this and find them useful please consider becoming a Supporting Member as that's literally what makes articles like this possible. 

More guides coming soon. If there's a school you'd be interested in seeing one for please let us know.


----------



## emmas

hi guys! i'm aiming to apply to nyu, columbia, afi, usc, ucla, and maybe a university or two in the uk for screenwriting. good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris W

emmas said:


> hi guys! i'm aiming to apply to nyu, columbia, afi, usc, ucla, and maybe a university or two in the uk for screenwriting. good luck everyone!


There's a 2023 USC thread you can check in with here:






						USC Writing for Screen & TV MFA Fall 2023
					

Hey everyone! The USC graduate application opened today so I figured I would start a thread for those applying for Fall 2023.   USC requires a lot of different materials, has anyone started on them yet? How are they coming along?



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## akemi

Hi all!  

I am applying to USC and AFI for directing and producing.  My main profession is acting, and I've been working in film and TV for the past 10 years.  I also write and produce! I'm deeply passionate about representation and telling my own stories on screen.  

My actor/writer/director heroes include (but not limited to) Michaela Coel, Phoebe Waller-Bridge, Donald Glover, Jordan Peele, Issa Rae, John Cassavates, Jon Favreau...

First time applying, wish me luck! Happy to connect with other filmmakers here as well.  IG @akemilook


----------



## jaycee

Hey guys! First time applying to AFI. Anyone else applying to the AFI Cinematography program?


----------



## Chris W

Our in depth guide to Columbia is up:














 Columbia University: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as a Columbia Film Student


					At Columbia University School of the Arts, film is approached as storytelling in motion. Filmmakers learn future-forward visual and narrative filmmaking techniques while mastering the technicalities and business aspects of the industry. In 2022, FilmSchool.org ranked Columbia University among...
				


Alexa P.
Sep 15, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School






Enjoy!


----------



## r_film

Any USC Fall 2023 updates?


----------



## Chris W

r_film said:


> Any USC Fall 2023 updates?


We're doing a guide on that program soon.

There's already a screenwriting thead:






						USC Writing for Screen & TV MFA Fall 2023
					

Hey everyone! The USC graduate application opened today so I figured I would start a thread for those applying for Fall 2023.   USC requires a lot of different materials, has anyone started on them yet? How are they coming along?



					www.filmschool.org
				




Directing thread is here:






						USC Film Production MFA 2023
					

Hey guys, I got accepted for fall 22 but couldn't attend due to personal reasons so I'm reapplying for fall 23. Do all of my creative submissions have to be brand new?  Example: the personal statement, visual sample, writing sample? what parts of my application can be the same and which parts...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

I archived all the old threads here:



			Archived MFA Application Year Threads
		


If you are applying to a program in 2023 and there isn't a thread for it yet please create one.  Good luck!


----------



## Chris W

Catano said:


> I plan on applying to NYU, Columbia, USC, UCLA, LMU, and UT Austin/Michener Center.





teyyana said:


> NYU and Columbia in the fall





r_film said:


> I am thinking of applying to USC, UCLA, & LMU .





soniafh said:


> I’m interested in directing and producing and looking into applying to AFI, UCLA, NYU (dream school but aware my chances are slim) and then more affordable schools such as Brooklyn (Feirstein) and Stony Brook.





LingYD said:


> I'm applying to NYU, AFI, Columbia, Chapman screenwriting programs.





emmas said:


> i'm aiming to apply to nyu, columbia, afi, usc, ucla, and maybe a university or two in the uk for screenwriting.





akemi said:


> I am applying to USC and AFI for directing and producing.


We still need 2023 application threads for the following programs if anyone wants to create one:

NYU
Columbia
UCLA
LMU
UT Austin
It looks like we already have threads for USC and AFI. Start the threads so you can get support from your peers and potential future classmates.


----------



## Chris W

How's everyone's application going?


----------



## Chris W

Our deadline article has been updated for 2023. Please let me know if there are any errors.














 Film School MFA Application Deadlines (Updated for Fall 2023)


					Wondering when you need to get that film school application in? Below is a list of all current graduate film school deadlines as of September 2022.

Be sure to log your application with our Application Database after you've applied so we can improve our acceptance statistics for each film...
				


Chris W
Sep 13, 2016
Comments: 4
Category: Applying to Film School






First deadline is November 1st! (UCLA)


----------



## Chris W

Our new guide on applying to USC is up. 














 USC Film School: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an SCA Film Student


					University of Southern California School of Cinematic Arts is considered one of the best film schools in the world for aspiring filmmakers in all disciplines. The university is at the forefront of rising filmmaking trends and technologies, preparing students for prosperous careers in Hollywood...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 2, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School


----------

